# GOT LICENSE ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those of you who reside in places that require a yearly Hunting License don't forget to get a 2012 license before you go out.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good point don. have almost got in trouble for that in the past...lol amazing what difference a few hours makes when the warden if lookin at ya...


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Good point, you just might get arrested. So remember if your a old guy, it is now 2012 not 2011. Check your hunting license before you go out hunting. If its a fishing license you might just be fishing and not hunting so double check it for all of our sake. Cause if I was fishing and saw someone shooting into the water cause they think they are hunting, I'm out of there I don't need the trouble.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

hahaha in illinois ours are good till march so we're all good


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember hunting ducks in Co. Went to some GMA out east and started hunting. I had looked in my wallet and made sure I had al the required paperwork including my license. After a good morning, me and my partner had a few green wings and a few blue wings in my gunny sack on my back. We were in some tall cattails and actually standing in water letting our dog retrieve the last one we had shot. We then heard someone come up behind us and it was the warden. He asked to check our paperwork etc.. and when I pulled out my license he looked at it and said, hate to tell you this but this is last years! I asked to see it and he showed me the dates, and thats when I realized I had in fact looked at the license but never checked the DATE--it was an honest mistake. So with the warden in the lead we followed him to his truck to get written a ticket. When all of a sudden my buddy behind me taps me on the shoulder and puts his index finger pointing up against his lip and starts pulling the ducks out and tossing them deep in the reeds to the side. This was brilliant--till we saw our own dog going out there and trying to retrieve them back again! You can only imagine our dilemma as we couldnt holler at him and alert the warden just ahead of us. We finally managed to get the dog to heel as my partner finished the deed. When we got to the the wardens truck, he got his paperwork out and started to write. After a few secs he stopped and asked me to turn around and reached in my gunny sack. The look on his face was priceless, he then said I know I watched you with binoculars that you downed some birds. I had to say what birds? We (I) got a ticket sure enough but it was a bit less costly because of a per bird increase in cost. Moral of this story is dont be wrong thinking you're right by not making a small check on the date. I made an honest mistake and it cost quite a bit. However I have never resorted to such as I did since. It isnt worth it by no means and I've mended my ways (even though the original discretion wasnt intentional--the second part was controlling the bleeding). That was back in the early eighties.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our season for lisence are Jan. to Dec. the game regs. are from July to June. Have to watch them close on both accounts.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm good in Colorado until March 31. I do need to get my license for the reservation I hunt.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I hit 60 I get a license for life for a small fee. Then it is just for tags and they are free on most of them.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thankfully CO Licenses are good till March. This was a recent change last year as they used to be based on the year. I believe they changed it to coincide with the small game dates.


----------

